# Envy Valeting are Superb detailers...and with Zaino too!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

1st off the thanks!
Thanks to Richf for the booking and to Bryan (DNS) and Rob (GM) for the Zaino advice. Had it for over a year and only used once!

OK new car detail and leather seal for Richf's new baby.



























Car all washed in the normal way, wheels were expecially easy as Rich'd sealed them with FK. he was very worried the espuma revolution was going to strip the sealent but even he'd have to agree it didnt:thumb:
Paint silky smooth so no need to clay. A quick call to bryan and Rob and I was off with the AIO, well after a quick couple of scratches were removed by rotary).

Here is the AIO cured and half buffed off (RHSide of bonnet)








As my normal choice is wax and cleaner fluid I was impressed by how easy the AIO was to use and how nicely it buffed off.

This was all buffed off then the car had 3 coats (Rich had done 2 previously on the Skyline and wanted me to go one better) of ZFX'd Z2pro, last coat curing here









Whilst the final coat cured and Rich did the school run, I hoovered the interior, dressed tyres etc. Rich had done the glass and other shiny bits kindly.
When he got back the leather was sealed with Swissvax leatherglaze which I have used to good effect on other cars. Its absorbs fully and leaves no trace.
Car buffed off fully and given a tag team wipe off with Z8.

Enjoy the afters:































































Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like it worked very very well. Looks superb :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Tim


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

is that the zaino i gave you to try mate or have you bought your own since then?


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks great. :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> is that the zaino i gave you to try mate or have you bought your own since then?


Used yours (thanks to you also) last year on the Maserati GranTourismo then bought some from Nick at Pro-detailing but then its languished in the van ever since.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks fantastic, stunning reflections!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

ok mate. Ive not used mine in ages either


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That looks absoutly brill. Is that the one with the boot or hatchback choice? Skoda's are realy looking good.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Cheers, and yes thats the car. It opens both ways. Very cleverly done I have to say


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Good Work Buddy :thumb: Great Finish !!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Tim and a great finish, looks like you got the hang of shaking it for a few mins.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Very nice Tim and a great finish, looks like you got the hang of shaking it for a few mins.


You never loose the knack Rob:lol:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes Tim did a great job , thought he would go dizzy going around the car with all those coats of Zaino

I couldnt convice him the car can auto park so here is a vid

Skoda Superb Z Systemem Park Assist - Video


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Its beading nicely in the heavy dew


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks great nice work


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job by the looks of it Tim :thumb: that Zaino look is all present and correct.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

stunning

great work there bud


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking very nice.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice :thumb:

z-2 looks cracking on black


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Richf said:


> Yes Tim did a great job , thought he would go dizzy going around the car with all those coats of Zaino
> 
> I couldnt convice him the car can auto park so here is a vid
> 
> Skoda Superb Z Systemem Park Assist - Video


Pah, looks like it went up the kerb and he turned the wheel at the end!
OK so it does seem to work, and if I'd not seen that then I'd still be doubting you LOL!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results Tim!!

Looks a beast of a car


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumb: That is a superb job. Black Magic looks great when all nice and clean like that.

Great looking car as well.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice Rich (and Tim I guess )

@ Richf, have you got any interior pics?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks brilliant. like the picture with the last coat of Z2 on lots of flake showin up.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Nice Rich (and Tim I guess )
> 
> @ Richf, have you got any interior pics?


Not not since Tim worked his magic but some old ones here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=114813&highlight=Skoda+superb&page=3


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great, top job!!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Well Tim asked how the Zaino was holding up i know its only been 7 weeks but here is some beading from this morning

I have been washing the car every week with ONR or Megs gold class and using a Q/D or Z6 and then Z8 afterwards

A bird bomb has marked the boot so i need to decide whether just to polish it out with zaio and reapply Z2 or do the entire car ?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

A little late in the day here but awesome work on a big old motor...........:thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice motor and finish.

Any pics of your Skyline?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

dean j said:


> Nice motor and finish.
> 
> Any pics of your Skyline?


yep on an old thread of Tim's

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67635

or one i did myself , but i have since sold the Skyline

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111007&highlight=zaino


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------

